# What would you do differently?



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

If you had the chance to go back to high school, what would you do differently? Would you go to college, not go to college, change your career path, join the military (or a different branch), change how you spent money, not change anything, or something else? I'm curious in seeing what decisions everyone would make if they knew what they know now. 
I'm currently toying with a few ideas of what I want to do in the future, and right now I'm thinking of going into the Army and then possibly college. I would love hearing recommendations from everyone though! Thanks!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Funny, I just said this to "theyoungbuck". I told him if I had a "Do Over", I would have studied harder, and went to college.
It's too hard to make a living, and plan for retirement without a degree. Especially now.
So, there's your answer.
I hope you make the right choice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would have ignored the girl who became my first marital train wreck.

I would have sought help and excelled in math. So many more doors would have opened had I done that.

Believe it or not, I would have gone infantry when I joined the army. I would have gone to every school possible, even if I had to re-up.

I would never have bought a new car. Instead, I would have always used whoopty mobiles.

Oh. I would have invested everything I could scrounge on Microsoft. :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I'm going to move the time line up a bit. Once I graduated from college, I took a job working in SW Saudi Arabia. We'll pick it up from there as to what I should of done next once that job ended and I returned to the USA because I struggled for the next 6 months trying to find a job. At that point instead of struggling to find a new job I should have enlisted in the Air Force and went in as an Officer and took my shot there. If it did not go as I hoped, well I would have had military experience and work experience. Instead I pushed a struggling career up hill for the next 12 years and finally went in a different direction. While I was in that 12 year struggle, the Gulf War 1 happened. Again I should have enlisted. I regret to this day not trying that direction. Had I done it the first time, I would be out with probably a 20 year career behind me and a nice pension to supplement my income.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldn't change a dang thing. What I did (and didn't do) made me who I am now. I may not be rich, or have the nicest house, or brand new cars. But what I have is mine, and paid for in full. 

And no, I did not graduate high school. I HAD to start working ASAP because my mom was a single mother, and we were living with my grandparents. I started working as soon as i could so I wouldn't be a drain on my mother or grandparents. 

Besides. I don't remember my first 2 years of high school except for a beautiful red head.....


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Funny, I just said this to "theyoungbuck". I told him if I had a "Do Over", I would have studied harder, and went to college.
> It's too hard to make a living, and plan for retirement without a degree. Especially now.
> So, there's your answer.
> I hope you make the right choice.


I've heard from many people that it's hard to make a living without having a college degree in today's times, but then again I know too many people that are extremely limited by the amount of student loans and other college-related debts they have racked up over the years. That's one reason I'm considering the Army, so I don't have to deal with student loans and such.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There was this thing that happened waaaay back in the summer of '81 in a small Florida Panhandle town on the Gulf of Mexico that involved a young Slippy...but now that I think about it...what happened, happened for the best. But damn, it still makes me smile...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The only thing I would change is spending more time with my grandparents. 

IMO the military is a good option. College is right for some people but not all people.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I would have gone into the Navy out of high school mistake or not gone forward. If nothing else to honor what my dad and so many other vets did in
WW2 and other wars my dad was Navy.

I have a good job and it has nothing to do with anything I learned in college. I recommend to the young folks to
attend college but it doesn't work for everyone and I'm one of them!

I would not have gotten involved with the girl I did my senior year of high school as after 2 years she cheated on me and cut my heart out and left me to die 
emotionally and it took me 4 years of being a dumbass to get my act together and move on. Luckily I met a wonderful young woman and 35+ years we are still going strong 

I would have communicated with a brother better during speaking days as we parted ways awhile back with mis-understandings on both sides. We are bitter at each other and I guess only eventual death will
end that? I didn't start it but left with the rubble of emotions of bad decisions on his part!

I would have loved my first dog even more and spent as much time with him as I could. That dog saved my life in a very difficult time when I was young! Hope I catch up to you someday buddy!


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

If I could go back I would change a few things. First I wouldn't have been an idiot in high school, and actually tried in school (or just do my homework which I always refused to do). I would have went into the Army right out of school and probably still be in to this day. 

If I still dropped out like I did to help my sister I wouldn't wait the 5 years I did to get my GED and I would have gone to college or more likely the military. It still bugs me to this day that I could not join the military due to my shoulder surgery.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I would like to do a lot of things differently. But I wouldnt. A very small change in anything I did over would create a significantly different outcome....ie the "Butterfly Effect".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Funny, I just said this to "theyoungbuck". I told him if I had a "Do Over", I would have studied harder, and went to college.
> It's too hard to make a living, and plan for retirement without a degree. Especially now.
> So, there's your answer.
> I hope you make the right choice.


What she said! Double! I left home early and was forced into the workforce to survive so I did not go to college. I struggled for many years and worked some shity jobs in my day, but I survived best I could, although, not well at times. I am fortunate that I read a lot and am reasonably intelligent ( My wife would disagree at times! ) so I finally managed to fall into a job I like and make a pretty fair living at now. I have been in sales for the last 20 years with the same comany so I consider myself lucky. I generally have no regrets in my life and generally had a hell of a time. However, my one regret is not having gone to college. It would have made my life so much more full and enjoyable had I gone. Starting in the military is a good option and then on to college. You will, in later years, be glad you made the sacrifice now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I would have ignored the girl who became my first marital train wreck.
> 
> I would have sought help and excelled in math. So many more doors would have opened had I done that.
> 
> ...


Denton, as I recall you have had a couple of train wrecks?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If you go to school, make sure it is for something useful and in demand. Real life examples: 2 of my cousins went to the University of Texas. 1 got her degree in business. The other got his degree in Actuarial. The guy with the actuarial degree is making a massive amount of money and the job is in high demand. The business degree is really common so it's harder for her to find a job making good money. Not knocking the business degree in any way I'm just posting my observations. I'm sure others on here can recommend good fields of study.

The military has plenty of options for training in fields that carry over into civilian life. On top of that they help with going to school. I know a few guys who are making good money off of what they learned in the military. 

Me, I dropped out of high school and got a GED. Went straight to work. I am stuck working with my hands in a blue collar job. I have worked my ass off doing construction and manufacturing. I got lucky in that I found a great company to make a career with and am steadily working my way up the ranks. One day I hope to be running this place. I make a lot more than my cousin with the business degree. If I had a do over I would have worked harder in school to get the grades needed to be a pilot in the USAF. Then carried that training over to civilian life and fly for a living. But that's me. I was to young and full of *** to realize it at the time.

I think that getting an education is the better route. But with hard work and dedication you can make it without. There are people working in the oilfields and pipelines making 80k+ a year. But the work isn't easy.

Lastly, if you can find something you love doing go for it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jasonc said:


> I've heard from many people that it's hard to make a living without having a college degree in today's times, but then again I know too many people that are extremely limited by the amount of student loans and other college-related debts they have racked up over the years. That's one reason I'm considering the Army, so I don't have to deal with student loans and such.


If you join the Army, do not pick one of the combat arms - Infantry, Armor, or Artillery. It is not glamorous as some would lead you to believe.
I counsel young people thinking about the military to go Air Force. The living is the best of all branches, and you can learn a skill that will pay you well in the civilian world. Air traffic control, Airframe/power plant mechanics, electronics, etc.
Not too much call for artillerymen these days.

As for your original question, I would change nothing in my life. Everything I went through to get here has made me the man I am today, and I am very satisfied with that. Poor performance in school (today they would say ADHD, ADD or some BS), heavy alcohol use, a trip to a combat zone, divorce, foreclosure, IRS trouble, homelessness, PTSD, the list is long. But it built character.
Nope, not rich or famous, but I'm sober with a loving wife and a relationship with God. And living the country life. It doesn't get any better, as far as I'm concerned.
And like the poster above noted, if any link in the chain was changed, the outcome very well could have been much different.


----------



## bpjones (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey man, I would have saved every dime I made in my little grocery store job, joined the national guard, started college, waited til 35 to get married, put all of my money into an off grid home. That's it
College is big. Guard will help you pay for it.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

jasonc said:


> If you had the chance to go back to high school, what would you do differently? Would you go to college, not go to college, change your career path, join the military (or a different branch), change how you spent money, not change anything, or something else? I'm curious in seeing what decisions everyone would make if they knew what they know now.
> I'm currently toying with a few ideas of what I want to do in the future, and right now I'm thinking of going into the Army and then possibly college. I would love hearing recommendations from everyone though! Thanks!


Can't say that I would change very much about high school. I enjoyed both of the high schools I attended. I went the university that I wanted to attend and met wife there. I've had a great ride despite a few bumps in the road.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bpjones said:


> Hey man, I would have saved every dime I made in my little grocery store job, joined the national guard, started college, waited til 35 to get married, put all of my money into an off grid home. That's it
> College is big. Guard will help you pay for it.


Unless things have changed since 9/11, Guard and Reserves are not considered veterans and are not eligible for VA veterans benefits.
Things could be different for those who deployed to combat, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I can't Really regret choices that brought me to where I am, because it's a good place... but I got lucky. I should have been more intentional. Once I understood my childhood thought about what I wanted to do when I grew up, I should have made a real plan and pursued it. I drifted, staying in a field I liked but with no kind of long-term plan. It helped that what I liked happened to be a high-demand sector (human biology), but one can't count on luck.

I see too many people in college with no real reason to be there except everybody told them it was important. Having no real goal, they're unmotivated and are seriously wasting time and money by being enrolled and not seeing to actually getting themselves Educated. Getting a degree does not equal really learning; and in the long run life cares about what you really learned.

So make a real plan and pursue it. If you later decide to change your mind, really follow that new plan. Motivation and effort aren't wastes of time; drifting is. I wouldn't do either college or military 'because it seems I should'. Each is too big a commitment to do without a real reason.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hindsight is 20/20 but if I had it to do all over again, and I have no regrets with my life thus far, In 10th grade I would probably have done more studying and less chasing the hot brunette in math class (the one with the awesome legs) and gone to college. I would have joined the military as a commissioned Officer instead of enlisting then, after a 10 year obligation and serving in the Gulf War taken a job as a Federal agent of some sort.

I'm not complaining though. Were it not for that hot little brunette I would have failed math class. After 35 years of marriage to her, two fine sons and 4 Grandchildren, 5 years of service as an enlisted carrier sailor and 25 years in local Law Enforcement I'm pretty damned happy.............. Actually, Nah, I'm good.

When you come home to this, It's probably best just leave it to God.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll echo a lot of the same comments I've read... Get my head out of my butt during high school and get better grades. I would have learned to play guitar. I would have gotten my step dad to take me hunting more than once. I would have saved more money from my first job and gotten a better first car than my 84 chevette. I would have kept my credit in better shape when I was younger (credit cards suck)

Other than those few things, not much else. We all are who we are because of what has happened to us in the past. JamesL is 100% right. One thing done differently likely would alter life as one knows it. If I didn't join the Army, where would I be now? What if I went to college right when I got out instead of starting construction? I certainly would not have met my wife. Never had my son. A different wife probably. Kids? Who knows! 

As far as you're concerned JasonC. Go for the military experience. Look into an MOS and branch of service that will lead you to doing something that you'll enjoy and will support your life after the military. If you choose to do 4 years, get out and go to school, think to major in a field that people cant live without. The world will always need doctors, nurses, structural engineers, teachers, etc. If possible work doing something you love to do. If you can't do that or don't know what that is, find something that you at least "like" doing. I've met too many people that absolutely HATE their jobs and are miserable. The only reason they get up to go to work is to pay the bills. It makes for a long depressing day, week, life.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone for posting! 
So far, I have heard a lot about college being a good idea, and I've only heard positives about the military, too. A couple of people also mentioned the Air Force, which has also got me thinking. I feel slightly obligated to serve in the Army though, partially because that's the branch most of my family has gone into. My plan when I was much younger was actually to go into the Air Force, become a pilot, and then fly commercially once I got out, but then I got into photography and talked to some recruiters that said I could be a military photographer. I think I would really enjoy that, but I'm still thinking about the Rangers, too, and now even the Air Force. I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Jason, my dad was a Marine... hence the reason I went Army! :lol: From my experience, Air Force mess halls/dining facilities were superior to any I had on an army post. That would make my decision for me if I were to do it over.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Well, if I could detail every step of my "do over" ... I would have joined the Navy, become a SeaBee, learned a trade(s) and come out highly employable. If I decided the work wasn't for me I could still get a Bachelors Degree on Uncle Sam's nickel.

In many ways, college today is overrated and a waste of time and money. Unless you really have a plan and determination there's a good chance you'll end up being slightly smarter than your co-wokers at the coffee shop. I truly believe getting into the trades is the smart play.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jasonc said:


> ......... but I'm still thinking about the Rangers, too, and now even the Air Force. I just can't make up my mind.


To be a Ranger, first you go to Basic Training, then Advanced Infantry Training, then Airborne Jump School, then Ranger pre-qualifying (if you make it thru Jump School). If you make it through pre-qualifying, and about a third don't, then comes Ranger School. And half or more that start that end up washing out.
In other words, unless you are fully committed mentally and physically the chances are good you will end up as a ground pounding regular Light Weapons Infantryman. :armata_PDT_23:
And, when you are sleeping in the mud, eating cold miserable chow and people you don't even know are trying to kill you, you will wonder why you didn't go Air Force, working on the flight line perhaps, living in air conditioned comfort, eating world class cuisine, miles from the enemy.
Trust me on this. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To be a Ranger, first you go to Basic Training, then Advanced Infantry Training, then Airborne Jump School, then Ranger pre-qualifying (if you make it thru Jump School). If you make it through pre-qualifying, and about a third don't, then comes Ranger School. And half or more that start that end up washing out.
> In other words, unless you are fully committed mentally and physically the chances are good you will end up as a ground pounding regular Light Weapons Infantryman. :armata_PDT_23:
> And, when you are sleeping in the mud, eating cold miserable chow and people you don't even know are trying to kill you, you will wonder why you didn't go Air Force, working on the flight line perhaps, living in air conditioned comfort, eating world class cuisine, miles from the enemy.
> Trust me on this. :armata_PDT_12:


I think I would enjoy being a Ranger even though it would be extremely hard, but the Air Force does sound quite nice. Does anyone happen to know the requirements for getting into the USAF? I have been snooping around their website, and their requirements just say that you have to at least graduate from high school and pass their aptitude tests, but I would bet you need to do a lot more than just that. I'm an honors student in high school, but is there anything else I need to do besides get good grades? I've only had one flying lesson so far, but that was years ago. I wasn't too bad at flying, though


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I think I would enjoy being a Ranger even though it would be extremely hard, but the Air Force does sound quite nice. Does anyone happen to know the requirements for getting into the USAF? I have been snooping around their website, and their requirements just say that you have to at least graduate from high school and pass their aptitude tests, but I would bet you need to do a lot more than just that. *I'm an honors student in high school*, but is there anything else I need to do besides get good grades? I've only had one flying lesson so far, but that was years ago. I wasn't too bad at flying, though


Score well on the ASVAB and you're in!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To be a Ranger, first you go to Basic Training, then Advanced Infantry Training, then Airborne Jump School, then Ranger pre-qualifying (if you make it thru Jump School). If you make it through pre-qualifying, and about a third don't, then comes Ranger School. And half or more that start that end up washing out.
> In other words, unless you are fully committed mentally and physically the chances are good you will end up as a ground pounding regular Light Weapons Infantryman. :armata_PDT_23:
> And, when you are sleeping in the mud, eating cold miserable chow and people you don't even know are trying to kill you, you will wonder why you didn't go Air Force, working on the flight line perhaps, living in air conditioned comfort, eating world class cuisine, miles from the enemy.
> Trust me on this. :armata_PDT_12:


You have a point, but there is something one might consider.

As an MP dog handler in Germany, I learned attitude is the difference between being afraid of the dark and actually being that bump in the night others should fear. In the Air Force Reserve, I learned there is such a thing as hotel rooms, dining facilities and eight hour "work" days.

Which one has served me better? That ain't hard to guess.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Score well on the ASVAB and you're in!


I took an ASVAB practice test online the other day and scored in the 78th percentile, but from what it sounds like, I would be closer to the 90th on the real test, is that good enough? I'm definitely planning on studying before taking the real one for sure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jason, of all the tens of thousands of personnel in the Air force, most are not pilots.
If you want to set that as your goal that is great. And once you are in, if you wash out of pilots school there are other jobs that fly - navigator, flight engineer, etc.
And if you still can't fly, all is not lost. You will still be in the Air Force.
A good example of the differences in the branches:

The mission order is given. "Secure the building".
The Marines combat assault the building.
The Army sets up a defensive perimeter around the building.
The Navy turns off the lights and locks the door.
The Air Force takes a 30 year lease with the option to buy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Would have argued much harder to stay in USAF after getting hit. But in general things happen for a reason. If there was some way to preserve my back's health I suppose I would like to have known about it. Lifting too many stretchers and or too much weight at steel plant probable culprits. But as you all know, "we are invincible until the day we aren't."
Would've worked a lot harder to try and show people what Obama was before he got elected, but...


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Jason, of all the tens of thousands of personnel in the Air force, most are not pilots.
> If you want to set that as your goal that is great. And once you are in, if you wash out of pilots school there are other jobs that fly - navigator, flight engineer, etc.
> And if you still can't fly, all is not lost. You will still be in the Air Force.
> A good example of the differences in the branches:
> ...


I think if I were to go into the USAF though, I would definitely want to be flying. I don't want to join the military just to get benefits and money and all of that stuff, but I really want to help out my country, and do something that I'm actually good at doing, which is why I was originally thinking a photographer. There's plenty of other people who can clean runways or operate towers, but there aren't too many pilots, or photographers. I also would like to come out of the military with skills that I could use in normal situations or even potentially as a job.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

There's probably a few small things I would like to change...careless things I've said...stupid things I've done...people I've either inadvertently or even intentionally hurt...but, I'd try very hard to not deviate very far from the life I've already lived due to "The Butterfly Effect". I'd live in constant fear that any deviation I made would result in my little girl having never being born. That would be worse than anything I can possibly think of.

I've generally made the right choices at the right times in my life. I try to live my life without regrets. As a result, there are very few things I would do differently.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If you changed anything, it would mess up the space-time continueum, resulting in all later decisions to be void, so would have said Spock.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Air Force. Start college while in Air Force (AF will pay for some college courses). As stated, buy used car. Don't marry until you are AT LEAST 25 or older. I have two adult children plus a son in law in the AF- none of them regret it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

jasonc said:


> If you had the chance to go back to high school, what would you do differently? Would you go to college, not go to college, change your career path, join the military (or a different branch), change how you spent money, not change anything, or something else? I'm curious in seeing what decisions everyone would make if they knew what they know now.
> I'm currently toying with a few ideas of what I want to do in the future, and right now I'm thinking of going into the Army and then possibly college. I would love hearing recommendations from everyone though! Thanks!


Take one of those briggs and meyers personality tests, and get back to us.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

When I was in, the Air Force & Navy have the better technical schools. Air Force was more specialized, Navy was more "cross train" oriented. 
Take all the schooling you can get even outside your MOS/NEC, including correspondence courses. Keep current in your field and seek education for something that will be useful in the civilian world when you get out. There is only so much you can do on the outside in the sniper/demolition fields. If you run out of useful military opportunities, go to college. There is much temptation and opportunity to party and waste time, use it more wisely. I didn't, that's why I'm typing this to you from my 3rd shift job.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Take one of those briggs and meyers personality tests, and get back to us.











Here's my results from a personality test. Usually they don't do too great of a job defining who I am  I definitely do avoid people and strongly dislike large crowds, but I like my close friends and meeting new people every now and then. I like being outside more than inside, I over analyze everything, and I constantly think about how to make things better.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

My addiction to pretty girls. After that, everything else would have been easy...


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

jasonc said:


> View attachment 10274
> 
> 
> Here's my results from a personality test. Usually they don't do too great of a job defining who I am  I definitely do avoid people and strongly dislike large crowds, but I like my close friends and meeting new people every now and then. I like being outside more than inside, I over analyze everything, and I constantly think about how to make things better.


I just took that test and don't trust the result (looks around nervously)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hind sight being almost 20/20. I am ok with the path God laid in front of me. I opt for the rerun it has turned out pretty good..


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

INTJ?


I'll cut to the chase. You should get into engineering and probably doesn't matter what field so long as you are applying what you understand. Engineering is a particularly good choice because if you find comfort and strength in repetition you can slide into a technician role, OR if you find that you need to be very creative, you can look at going into research. 

Most people are happier with a mix of hands on and theoretical so be prepared to struggle with depression if your job pidgeon holes you into a specialty. 

Also, consider taking on a homestead way of life, in small scale, don't allow it to consume your time. You can use the homestead as an outlet for a million projects, all involving mixed sciences and new understandings for you. This can take the pressure off of your career. The never ending climb at work is really not for everyone. After 20 years at my job, I find life less taxing by just going to work and getting the job done, and i save my drive to learn for home.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd definitely dare myself to do all the things I've wanted to do but just held back.
Now, it's a little late but atleast I'm finally making the move I should've done 6 years ago.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> INTJ?
> 
> I'll cut to the chase. You should get into engineering and probably doesn't matter what field so long as you are applying what you understand. Engineering is a particularly good choice because if you find comfort and strength in repetition you can slide into a technician role, OR if you find that you need to be very creative, you can look at going into research.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! This really helps. I actually think I might enjoy engineering, and people have always recommended that I should be an architect or something similar. I also really enjoy math, too. I'll definitely consider that!! Also, the homestead tip is great! That would really help.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would have been more careful with money.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am well past the cocept of "do-overs" but even if it were possible I would not take it. I went from highschool into a tech school and into the workforce. I worked until I was no longer challenged and then went back to school. I now have a masters degree, have taught adult education, and become a minister. If I were to do it all over how could I improve on the person I am now?

Mind you, I am not even close to perfect but I am happy with who I am and the life I have (and have had). There is no guarantee that you will be alive tomorrow so live each day like it is the day before you meet your maker. What will live on after you are gone? What will be your legacy?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

If I could rewind my life to my Freshman year in high school, I would change just about EVERYTHING about my life. I won't bore anybody with the details. Hindsight is always 20-20.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> If I could rewind my life to my Freshman year in high school, I would change just about EVERYTHING about my life. I won't bore anybody with the details. Hindsight is always 20-20.


If I'd had the perfect life, I wouldn't have a hell of a lot of crazy stories to tell! 

Hell, maybe the crazy stories of my life make it perfect? :victorious:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had the experience of leaving home they same day I left high school. Left high school love and friends behind and went a long way away. One short visit back and gone again. 10 years latter all of those what if dreams I had over those 10 years became nightmares when I saw how things had turned out . Thank God I escaped .
If I were to change anything would Susan and I never met ? The women I knew I would marry 10 minutes after we met and did 7 days latter. If we changed anything after that would we have the 3 children and 4 grandchildren we have now? Mistakes you bet, regrets a few but who is to say there would not be many more if I had gone a different direction.
As I said before I'll take a rerun. Hind sight is not a 100% 20/20 it gets clouded with make believe.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

I would have seriously pursued half a dozen girls who, looking back on it (and in some cases, having been TOLD that I could have) scored with.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Bought a bunch of colt pythons


----------

